# 2011 Thermacell Products



## Perry Outdoors (Apr 27, 2011)

Recently got a chance to look over some of the 2011 products from thermacell a new appliance, Holster and a light.


----------



## DFINN (Jun 24, 2007)

*Qustion*

Will the blue matts age or go bad over time...i went turkey hunting this spring and thermacell did not do the job!!!


----------



## FUDS (Sep 12, 2010)

just bought that exact one on friday. It was a pain to get going the first time, but now works like it should.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Once you light it, you can't turn it off without unscrewing the butane bottle


----------



## Perry Outdoors (Apr 27, 2011)

DFINN said:


> Will the blue matts age or go bad over time...i went turkey hunting this spring and thermacell did not do the job!!!


Yea once they turn white its time to replace them.


----------



## Perry Outdoors (Apr 27, 2011)

CarlV said:


> Once you light it, you can't turn it off without unscrewing the butane bottle


I have never heard of that just flip it to off.


----------

